# RC 71 Remote Programming



## DolphinGirl (Jun 10, 2006)

After a minor glitch with installation of my new HR44, I went to program the Remote to my TV, HR44 and Denon AV302 A/V Receiver. Only the HR44 works via RF, the other two work via Infrared.

The set-up menu accepted all the codes and everything passed, except I cannot turn the Denon On or Off.

Any suggestions? Do I need to do something different to set up Infrared even though it said everything worked?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

The RC71 doesn't power on/off AV Receivers. Yet another reason the remote is crappy.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Jun 10, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> The RC71 doesn't power on/off AV Receivers. Yet another reason the remote is crappy.


But it does it during the set-up process. Why would it have the Denon AVR3802 code and work during the set-up if it doesn't work?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

DolphinGirl said:


> But it does it during the set-up process. Why would it have the Denon AVR3802 code and work during the set-up if it doesn't work?


Because power off/on of the AVR is not in the "off" or "on" sequences for the RC71.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DolphinGirl said:


> But it does it during the set-up process. Why would it have the Denon AVR3802 code and work during the set-up if it doesn't work?


Right, unlike its predecessor that has a switch that you can set for the device. The RC71 does not have one, and as such, the ON and OFF commands (macro) only apply for the DirecTV receiver and TV


----------

